# Too Old



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It's hard to say yes or no. Are you wanting to just complete the ride or place in the top finishers?

If there are any health issues, probably not a good idea. Has she ever had hoof issues? Has she ever been severely lame? Since only you and your vet really know your horse and her health, the vet would be the better person to ask. They'll know if your horse is healthy and fit enough for it. 

Could she be competitive enough for a top finish? Maybe. Would a younger horse be better? Probably. Could she finish the ride baring major health issues? Possibly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FloridaHorseGirl123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I think i'll ask my dad if I can use is 7 year old gelding. He would probably be a safer and better option.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

It depends on a lot of things.

16 is NOT old!! Endurance horses are often participating well over 20yo.
If the horse is ridden regularly and has no major health issues, I don't see any reason not to try it. You have to train wisely and start slow with limited distances and see how you both like it.


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been passed by a 24 year old Arab during a fifty. A friend's top lesson horse at a jump barn is a 26 year old Arab. Arabs are bred for longevity and soundness.

As long as she's sound - put her in training. Do some eight miles rides, then start trotting/cantering them after a few weeks. If she handles it well, move it to 12, then 16, etc. I do 2-3 weeks at a particular distance increasing speed each ride. 

Once you get up to 20 mile training rides - she's ready for an LD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

